# A good weekend of smoking !!



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Just thought i would throw a few pics up on what i smoked Sat and Sun night in the garage with some buddies. Thanks for looking.



My first LA Riqueza, Thanks to SMELVIS. Very Enjoyable Smoke !!!



A Oliva Serie G, and a GH Vintage 2002 joining in.



Followed up by a Perdomo Reserve Maduro 10th Anniv. and a Nub Cain. Both deelicious !!



The aftermath on Sat night. Thought i had a pic of sunday but i guess not. I ENJOYED a Diesel Unholy and some Tang and Tonics. And a buddy had the Acid Toast. Nothing crazy, but a good time, with good friends !! Thanks for looking !!


----------



## wfd38383 (May 3, 2011)

great pics and then saw the wachusett bottle figured you had to live in mass. live in new bedford, love wachusett blueberry.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks like a great time! Nothing beats smoking with friends!


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Not a bad weekend at all.

LA Riqueza. I have one sitting thanks to bunker. May have to light it up soon.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks like a good time!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks guys ! Def was a blast. Cant wait to do it again !! Dustin, that cigar is Amazing !!!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn that looks like a graet time guys!!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

It was Sandeep, and its gonna be even better in the upcoming weekends with the Amazing selection you kicked my ass with today bro !! Thank You My Friend !! Just posted the pics in the Bombs Section !!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Nothing crazy, but a good time, with good friends !! Thanks for looking !!


That's what it's all about!!! Very cool


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Did the wife come out and say " I CAN SMELL THAT IN THE HOUSE!" or does this just happen to me?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

soon brother will get it done me and 
you smoking together! and yes my wife yells at me because she can smell it in the house


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

enjoyed the pics, thanks for sharing. Always good to Herf!


----------



## chrisw17 (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks like a great weekend!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, you guys look like you had a blast...


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

jeepersjeep said:


> Did the wife come out and say " I CAN SMELL THAT IN THE HOUSE!" or does this just happen to me?


Fortunately my man, shes totally cool with it, she even loves taking a few draws now and then. Nice jeep Bro. I'll have to get pics of mine up.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

And Hell yes Kipp, We def will !!! Thanks guys. I think we should try to keep this thread going, and if anyone can, take pics of your " Good Weekend of Smoking " and post em up !! I'll try and do my part !! You guys Rock !


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

This thread has made me want to come and hang out with you guys! Hopefully I will be able to make it to Mass soon...... I am envious of you guys!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

djangos said:


> This thread has made me want to come and hang out with you guys! Hopefully I will be able to make it to Mass soon...... I am envious of you guys!


Dude, you ever make it to Mass, you better get a hold of me !!!! Would be an honor to have a smoke with you my man !!!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Awesome pictures there Keith! Looks like a really awesome time! Only a couple times have I been able to have a big herf day or weekend with friends but they have been awesome! Thanks for sharing brother!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Its the Weekend again !!! and what a day it is, in good ol Americas Hometown !!! After hours of yard work, and errands its time for Coronas and Cigars !! Just got done with my first one of the day. A DEELICIOUS Tatuaje, I believe a Havana something. lol. Thanks to Ray !!!



About to light er up at the Tiki Bar !!



This thing is incredible right off the first couple o draws !! Thumb Up !!



Was soo good i had to share the Tat with the Tat !!!!! More to follow later !!!!!! What are your azz's smoking !!!!!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Alright, here we go. 



Started round 2 off with a nice dinner, ( no Pic ) with my wife, a couple bowls of coronas, her middle finger, ( towards ray ) and we're ready to rip !!



After dinner, and a few bowls of mexican awesomeness, we head to friends of ours, for more drinks, and a 601 and a Perdomo.



Nick-a-Ragua and I enjoying our smokes and some beers !! me loving the Red Stripes with a lime !!



Well, beers arent just cutting it at this point, so my man pours us some scotch !!! And that folks is an awesome end to our deelicous smokes !! Well for him, mine end isnt over yet.



I immediately walk in the house, reach in the humi and grab a H. Upmann Edicion Limitada 2009 CC.



Dam this thing is pairing well with a Red Stripe and lime !



Even my wife HAD to get a taste of this beauty !!



Loving It !!!



No Comment !!



Even Mr. Knickerbocker approved of this amazing cc !! Thank you so much Dave !! ( smelvis ) for this incredbile smoke !! I hope to one day be able to re-pay you !! What the fack are ya'll smoking ????


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Great pictures Keith! Man, that looks like a lot of fun! Thanks for sharing though brother! That Upmann LE looks awesome!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Donovan !! The Upman was awesome !! Im gonna do some solo herfing today, and post some more pics !!! Have a good sunday brutha !!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey Keith - I had 2 La Riquezas last week (#3's) & they are awesome - that tat looked like a Havana IV Nobles & there darn tasty two - glad you had a good weekend bro!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Shawn !! Hope your having a good weekend to my man !!!! Im gonna open the humi now and see what catches me eye !!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Thanks Shawn !! Hope your having a good weekend to my man !!!! Im gonna open the humi now and see what catches me eye !!!


Actually in the car heading home from my daughters college graduation - busy weekend - only got in an Eperney La Petite but it was all good; man college kids have the life!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Keith, you gotta stop man! This thread is making me feel real green with envy!! Glad you are enjoying!!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice, looks like it was fun! The aftermath says it all.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks guys. Just finished a couple more. Posting pics in a min. Please check out this thread in a few as well. Got some Aged reviews to post up !! http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/289966-series-aged-reviews.html


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Heres the damage from this weekend !! The ones i smoked tonight were all reviews that i am in the process of posting on the other thread i linked up. Hope you guys had a good weekend as well !!!!


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

Man, 
I am truly envious,
I wish I had friends that enjoyed cigars.


----------

